# 9 babies in knoxville, tn *1st update*



## punkinbritches12 (May 26, 2007)

**i met someone needing help rehoming these...more info as i get it**


mom = black/white with big ears 
dad = albino with curly hair 
babies = 9 babies all black and white
some have the rex trait - curly hair 
some have straight hair. 
only 2 boys, 1 is rex 
they were born on aug 13. they all started eating cat food and drinking out of the bottle 4 days ago. I cant get any pictures. 
free to good home 



contact me please 
[email protected]


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: 9 babies in knoxville, tn*

 I remember you! Over a year ago you posted here about some baby rats in a shelter in northern MN, and helped us set up a rattie train, and that's how I got my girl Magic 

Good luck finding homes for these kids


----------



## punkinbritches12 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: 9 babies in knoxville, tn*

yep, thats me! i remember you as well mana..how is magic??


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: 9 babies in knoxville, tn*

Magic is great! She's the smallest of my girls, but she doesn't let anyone push her around ^_^ Lately she loves having her cheeks rubbed - it's so cute, she just closes her eyes and melts when I do that. She's a love


----------



## punkinbritches12 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: 9 babies in knoxville, tn*

awww...i got a warm fuzzy feeling knowing i helped bring you 2 together...makes all the stress worth it...

im glad you 2 found each other!!


----------

